# Filly Fairy



## Belinda (Apr 7, 2008)

So glad Lisa and Sharron let the filly fairy go.





This is our new Girl her sire is Bright Day and her dams name is Sparkle


----------



## Leeana (Apr 7, 2008)

She is perfect Belina, i got the perfect name



. Cross Country Bright N Shiny





Leeana


----------



## minie812 (Apr 7, 2008)

...OMG LOOK at those legs


----------



## ctinsley (Apr 8, 2008)

Congratulations on all the filly's, maybe you need to find a few more short trips to take.


----------



## MBhorses (Apr 8, 2008)

aw

she is so cute.


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Apr 8, 2008)

Congratulations beautiful filly.


----------



## strass (Apr 8, 2008)

Leeana said:


> She is perfect Belina, i got the perfect name
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one B. Just what we expect from your stallion.

Just so you'll know, Leeana's name suggestion fits your song name theme:

"Bright and Shiny was an album released by Columbia Records, featuring Doris Day backed by Neal Hefti's orchestra, on March 20, 1961. It was released in two forms; a monaural LP (catalog number CL-1614) and a stereophonic LP (catalog number CS-8414). A song of the same name was composed especially for this album." --Wikipedia


----------



## txminipinto (Apr 8, 2008)

strass said:


> Leeana said:
> 
> 
> > She is perfect Belina, i got the perfect name
> ...



Beautiful filly Belinda!





And as usual, Mike with his unique knowledge of things no one else knows!


----------



## mendocinobackofbeyond (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh WOW! Another beautiful filly. Congratulations! Ta, Shirlee


----------



## crponies (Apr 9, 2008)

What a gorgeous little girl! Congrats!


----------

